
Show HN: nnn – The missing terminal file browser for X - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/nnn/blob/master/README.md
======
fiatjaf
Very cool, very nice, but what about `ranger`? I don't see any differences
between the two.

~~~
apjana
Performance to begin with:
[https://github.com/jarun/nnn#performance](https://github.com/jarun/nnn#performance)

You also have other goodies like a quick disk usage analyzer mode, _navigate-
as-you-type_ , superfast _search-as-you-type_ filtering... extremely handy
navigation shortcuts like `~` (tilda for HOME), `-` (last visited dir), `&`
(startup dir), `cd .....` etc.

All of it in < 40 KB binary size (`ls` is around 126.5 KB), around 4 MB
resident memory footprint.

~~~
fiatjaf
Thank you. I'm removing ranger and installing nnn.

~~~
fiatjaf
Actually I've tried nnn and changed my mind, it is indeed minimal and fast,
but ranger has a lot of cool features I would miss (only file and image
previews, actually).

~~~
apjana
That's something I wanted to avoid by design. But I understand. Many thanks
for trying it out!

------
fiatjaf
Shouldn't it be called "nnn is not noice"?

